# Burley Piccolo



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

My family and I recently did the "Bike the Bridge" thing in Frisco. We rented bikes and rode over the Golden Gate Bridge and back. Fun time, but the best is that my six-year old really took to riding behind dad and pedaling on the "half bike" attached to the Marin mountain bike I was riding...a trail-along Burley Piccolo. She wants one so that she can start riding with me regularly, and I want to find one for that very same reason.

Anyone have a used Burley Piccolo that I could buy from them? Thanks.


----------



## frank_grupt (Jun 28, 2004)

*Look at a Trail-Gator*

I looked long and hard at Burley Piccolos but couldn't find a decent used one locally and didn't like the +-$250 price tag. Instead, I went with something called a Trail-Gator or Tail-Gator, can't remember exactly which. Nashbar carries them for about $80. It simply clamps your kid’s bike (front wheel up in the air) to your seat post. It's heavy as you'd expect four feet of thick steel pipe to be and I wouldn't want to attach it to anything carbon, but it works well. My kid loves it. As an added bonus, it takes just a minute to detach bikes should your kid want to ride around autonomously -- something you can't do with a Burley.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Trek also makes trail-a-bikes. My kid loves his. Don't think it cost me $250 new, either.

http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/Kid...oggers-Pedal_Trailers/Mt._Train_241/index.php


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*2nd that*

Everybody in my house loves the trail gator -off road or on.

- Chris



frank_grupt said:


> I looked long and hard at Burley Piccolos but couldn't find a decent used one locally and didn't like the +-$250 price tag. Instead, I went with something called a Trail-Gator or Tail-Gator, can't remember exactly which. Nashbar carries them for about $80..


----------



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

*Adams Trail-A-Bike*

Several models with/without gears, folding-frame, etc. 

One place you should look is craigslist.org and check the bike listings for your city/metro area. I see trail-bikes show up occassionally and sold ours that way when our kids outgrew it.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks all. I did search craigslist.org, and voila! Actually found a GREAT deal on a slightly used (ridden 5x) Piccolo on the West Coast. The good news is the owner is willing to ship it to Tennessee. Only $175 door-to-door. Surprisingly enough that is a great deal on the trail-a-bike. 

Hello quality time with my daughter and with my bike!


----------

